

Web Design Clients From Hell - brentcappello
http://joannaciolek.com/wordpress/5-types-of-web-design-clients-from-hell/
Funny article about the different types of horrific clients.  So True!
======
spking
The dreaded "I don't know what I want, but I'll tell you when I see it" client
should be added to this list.

------
imagii
My least favorite is the client that goes: "Great! I think I'll ask around the
office and see what people think" and comes back the next day with a list of
design-by-committee horror.

